# MSI Package Builder



## driver_uk2001 (Mar 30, 2002)

Hi i was wondering if anyone knows if Windows 2000 Server has a built in MSI Package creator? If so where do i find it? 

If not can anyone recommend a free MSI Package builder that is easy to use for someone that has never done it before.

Thanx
Mick


----------



## driver_uk2001 (Mar 30, 2002)

Anyone have any ideas on this please?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Perhaps someone over here has an idea.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

There is a limited free version on the Win2K Server CD, in the SUPPORT directory under TOOLS (I believe). I believe it's a copy of WinInstall.


----------



## driver_uk2001 (Mar 30, 2002)

Thanx Guru i will have a look see if i can dig it out.

Thanx
Mick


----------

